# speed sensor



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a old wide view humminbird the speed sensor is a assy can anyone tell me where to find one or maybe the part # of one that will work on my unit thanks


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Humminbird-3001-8022-Temp-Speed-Sensor/dp/B0000BWE8W"]Amazon.com: Humminbird Temp/Speed Sensor: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31wX-swoyGL[/ame]


----------

